# Red Dead Redemption 2. Uscita nell' autunno 2017.



## Miro (18 Ottobre 2016)

Dopo più di 6 anni dall'uscita di Red Dead Redemption, Rockstar Games ha finalmente annunciato il sequel, Red Dead Redemption 2, che arriverà su Xbox One e PS4 nel prossimo autunno. Il primo trailer del gioco sarà disponibile Giovedì 20 Ottobre alle 17:00 ora italiana.


----------



## cris (18 Ottobre 2016)

sto malissimo


----------



## gabuz (19 Ottobre 2016)




----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2016)

Oh mio dio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2016)

Domani il trailer, can't wait.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2016)

Noooooooooooooo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Ottobre 2016)

Ma se Marston è morto, chi sarà il protagonista? Il figlio visto alla fine del primo?


----------



## Jino (20 Ottobre 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma se Marston è morto, chi sarà il protagonista? Il figlio visto alla fine del primo?



Probabile. Ma voci dicevano che il protagonista sarebbe stato tutto nuovo.


----------



## Miro (20 Ottobre 2016)




----------



## juventino (20 Ottobre 2016)

Sarà durissima aspettare un anno.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Ottobre 2016)

Spero lo facciano anche per PC.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Ottobre 2016)

Lo attendo con impazienza !!


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sarà durissima aspettare un anno.



Molto più di un anno. Alla fine tutti i grandi giochi subiscono mesi di rinvii, lo hanno programmato per ottobre/novembre 2017, ma per me si passa direttamente al 2018 alla fine.


----------



## juventino (21 Ottobre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Molto più di un anno. Alla fine tutti i grandi giochi subiscono mesi di rinvii, lo hanno programmato per ottobre/novembre 2017, ma per me si passa direttamente al 2018 alla fine.



Non dire così, fammi almeno illudere


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non dire così, fammi almeno illudere



Meglio se non t'illudi


----------



## Miro (29 Settembre 2017)

Uppo, perchè finalmente dopo quasi un anno Rockstar ha rilasciato un nuovo trailer 






Vedendo che è presente Dutch, immagino che la storia sarà ambientata prima o quasi simultaneamente rispetto al primo RDR.


----------



## Gekyn (29 Settembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Molto più di un anno. Alla fine tutti i grandi giochi subiscono mesi di rinvii, lo hanno programmato per ottobre/novembre 2017, ma per me si passa direttamente al 2018 alla fine.



Gli ultimi rumors parlano di primavera 2018.......


----------



## Miro (19 Agosto 2018)

Vedo che non si parla più di questo gioco, male 
E' uscito il trailer di gameplay, eccolo:






Uscirà tra poco più di 2 mesi


----------



## cris (22 Agosto 2018)

Si sa qualcosa sul multiplayer online?


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Ottobre 2018)

E' uscito ufficialmente oggi. Capolavoro. Gioco dell'anno. Si sono fatti attendere otto anni ma hanno tirato fuori un prodotto ineguagliabile , livello di narrazione impressionante, open world come Dio comanda e un'opera di western arricchita non solo dalle classiche sparatorie ma anzi si possono trovare già dall'inizio citazioni ai cult di Tarantino con sonorità che ricordano certi film e una capacità di immergere il giocatore totalmente nel personaggio di Arthur. Rockstar Games patrimonio dell'Unesco


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Ottobre 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> E' uscito ufficialmente oggi. Capolavoro. Gioco dell'anno. Si sono fatti attendere otto anni ma hanno tirato fuori un prodotto ineguagliabile , livello di narrazione impressionante, open world come Dio comanda e un'opera di western arricchita non solo dalle classiche sparatorie ma anzi si possono trovare già dall'inizio citazioni ai cult di Tarantino con sonorità che ricordano certi film e una capacità di immergere il giocatore totalmente nel personaggio di Arthur. Rockstar Games patrimonio dell'Unesco



Uno dei rarissimi casi in cui mi pento di non avere le console, ritengo il pc infinitamente superiore ma in alcuni casi ci sono delle esclusive per console notevoli, come Red Dead Redemption e The Last of Us.
Comunque comprarsi una console solo per giocare a sti 2-3 giochi non vale la pena secondo me.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Uno dei rarissimi casi in cui mi pento di non avere le console, ritengo il pc infinitamente superiore ma in alcuni casi ci sono delle esclusive per console notevoli, come Red Dead Redemption e The Last of Us.
> Comunque comprarsi una console solo per giocare a sti 2-3 giochi non vale la pena secondo me.



Si, spesso le uscite per PS4/Xbox avvengono assieme a quelle per PC, ovviamente è da folli comprare una console per una sola esclusiva, ma se hai la possibilità provalo, è un gioco eccezionale, e per gli amanti dell'western come me un orgasmo. 

Comunque la Rockstar non ha escluso una versione per PC anche se credo ormai nel 2019


----------



## tonilovin93 (27 Ottobre 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> E' uscito ufficialmente oggi. Capolavoro. Gioco dell'anno. Si sono fatti attendere otto anni ma hanno tirato fuori un prodotto ineguagliabile , livello di narrazione impressionante, open world come Dio comanda e un'opera di western arricchita non solo dalle classiche sparatorie ma anzi si possono trovare già dall'inizio citazioni ai cult di Tarantino con sonorità che ricordano certi film e una capacità di immergere il giocatore totalmente nel personaggio di Arthur. Rockstar Games patrimonio dell'Unesco



Consigli di prenderlo possibilmente prima di subito!?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Ottobre 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Si, spesso le uscite per PS4/Xbox avvengono assieme a quelle per PC, ovviamente è da folli comprare una console per una sola esclusiva, ma se hai la possibilità provalo, è un gioco eccezionale, e per gli amanti dell'western come me un orgasmo.
> 
> Comunque la Rockstar non ha escluso una versione per PC anche se credo ormai nel 2019



Ottima notizia, non sapevo che Rockstar non avesse escluso un porting per PC. Speriamo bene...


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Consigli di prenderlo possibilmente prima di subito!?



Nono, meglio lasciarlo agli altri 



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ottima notizia, non sapevo che Rockstar non avesse escluso un porting per PC. Speriamo bene...



MediaMarket, una catena di distribuzione tedesca ha indicato che dovrebbe uscire nel 2019 per PC. Il ritardo credo sia dovuto al fatto che prima si occuperanno dei vari aggiornamenti per le due console più il tempo di lavoro per la conversione del gioco


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2018)

Ovviamente preso su Amazon, ordinato un anno e mezzo fa, consegna tassativa day one. Spedizione affidata a poste italiane..........................................già li aveva capito tutto, infatti puntualmente non mi è arrivato. 

Ovviamente me la sono presa con Amazon, chiedendo perchè con le date tassative continuano ad ostinarsi con questo pessimo fortitore, mi hanno rimborsato la spedizione, ma sono pentito di non aver fatto il reso e non essermelo andato a prendere in negozio, tanto per dieci euro in più non vado sul lastrico. 

Stamattina vado in posta, a 15km da casa mia, il pacco non me lo possono dare perchè ce l'ha il postino (che oggi non lavora) e loro non possono andare a mettere le mani nelle loro cose. 

Io non ho parole, con Amazon ho fatto due acquisti al day one, entrambi finiti male...credo non darò mai più fiducia in questo senso, stop.


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ovviamente preso su Amazon, ordinato un anno e mezzo fa, consegna tassativa day one. Spedizione affidata a poste italiane..........................................già li aveva capito tutto, infatti puntualmente non mi è arrivato.
> 
> Ovviamente me la sono presa con Amazon, chiedendo perchè con le date tassative continuano ad ostinarsi con questo pessimo fortitore, mi hanno rimborsato la spedizione, ma sono pentito di non aver fatto il reso e non essermelo andato a prendere in negozio, tanto per dieci euro in più non vado sul lastrico.
> 
> ...



Condivido in toto, disavventura più o meno simile


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ovviamente preso su Amazon, ordinato un anno e mezzo fa, consegna tassativa day one. Spedizione affidata a poste italiane..........................................già li aveva capito tutto, infatti puntualmente non mi è arrivato.
> 
> Ovviamente me la sono presa con Amazon, chiedendo perchè con le date tassative continuano ad ostinarsi con questo pessimo fortitore, mi hanno rimborsato la spedizione, ma sono pentito di non aver fatto il reso e non essermelo andato a prendere in negozio, tanto per dieci euro in più non vado sul lastrico.
> 
> ...



Battaglia persa, ogni volta sono sempre problemi per il Day one. 

Noi abbiamo lo stesso problema con i dischi in uscita il giorno X. Il problema è che noi al distributore li diamo giorni prima, il distributore per contratto non può darlo al negozio prima del giorno X ( o al massimo con 1 giorni di anticipo ) e quindi è impossibile che Poste Italiane consegni corretto considerando la loro lentezza.


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Battaglia persa, ogni volta sono sempre problemi per il Day one.
> 
> Noi abbiamo lo stesso problema con i dischi in uscita il giorno X. Il problema è che noi al distributore li diamo giorni prima, il distributore per contratto non può darlo al negozio prima del giorno X ( o al massimo con 1 giorni di anticipo ) e quindi è impossibile che Poste Italiane consegni corretto considerando la loro lentezza.



A parte la lentezza, questi perdono sistematicamente gli ordini, ogni volta che ordino da Amazon e vedo spedizione affidata a "Poste Italiane" so già che il pacco o non arriva in tempo oppure devo effettuare la procedura per il rimborso, e questo 2 volte su 3.


----------



## cris (31 Ottobre 2018)

avete sfruttato il glitch per i lingotti d'oro?  


Comunque, capolavoro pazzesco, sono senza parole, penso durerà centinaia di ore la mod offline.

Non oso immaginare la modalità online, si preannuncia una cosa pazzesca se, come probabile, sulla falsariga di GTAV


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ovviamente preso su Amazon, ordinato un anno e mezzo fa, consegna tassativa day one. Spedizione affidata a poste italiane..........................................già li aveva capito tutto, infatti puntualmente non mi è arrivato.
> 
> Ovviamente me la sono presa con Amazon, chiedendo perchè con le date tassative continuano ad ostinarsi con questo pessimo fortitore, mi hanno rimborsato la spedizione, ma sono pentito di non aver fatto il reso e non essermelo andato a prendere in negozio, tanto per dieci euro in più non vado sul lastrico.
> 
> ...



Io non ho mai capito che senso abbia affannarsi per avere qualcosa al day one...come quelli in fila fuori per i melafonini..capisco comprare qualcosa di nuovo..ma sta esigenza di averlo il primo giorno davvero mi sfugge


----------



## tonilovin93 (31 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai capito che senso abbia affannarsi per avere qualcosa al day one...come quelli in fila fuori per i melafonini..capisco comprare qualcosa di nuovo..ma sta esigenza di averlo il primo giorno davvero mi sfugge



Bè, io ogni anno prenoto ed aspetto al day one i vari Fifa.. Semplicemente c è molto hype per giocare ad un gioco e si vuole giocare il prima possibile
(non ti sto nemmeno a spiegare poi se si gioca l ultimate team)
Però fifa è l eccezione nel mio caso, perché tutti gli altri giochi aspetto che calino di prezzo


----------



## Butcher (2 Novembre 2018)

Qualcuno di voi che ci gioca mi sa spiegare a cosa fa riferimento la statistica Consumo Nucleo 85% (ad esempio)?

A quanto pare nessuno l'ha capito, su Reddit stanno impazzendo.


----------



## tonilovin93 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Gioco quasi finito, che dire.. Pazzesco!
Giocabilità ottima, storia stupenda, ti ci immedesimi totalmente! Anche la colonna sonora che ti accompagna per tutto il viaggio è degna di nota


----------



## cris (4 Gennaio 2019)

Per ora la beta Online non è proprio bellissima. la trovo un po scarna di contenuti e ripetitiva nelle varie "rese dei conti".
Però ho letto che rappresenta una piccola anteprima rispetto alla versione definitiva. attendo fiducioso.


----------

